# Order link for the Aquadive BS300-DLC



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

I have had inquiries regarding the purchasing of the Aquadive BS300-DLC, the following link will bring you to that page that will 
provide all specifications including the pricing of the watch.

AQUADIVE Bathyscaphe 300 DLC on isofrane rubber strap - AQUADIVE Store

While you are thinking about your purchase, take a look at some recent photos that will make your decision easier...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f459/aqu...t-see-watch-additional-pics-added-766135.html

If you should have any question, do not hesitate to IM me.


----------



## pro2zon (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks for sharing, i love my 100 in DLC. Aquadives DLC really looks great and is a nice deep black.


----------



## TKiteCD (May 7, 2017)

Sure do miss old Bill. (W.C. Bartlett).


----------

